# OVH SLAPPED WITH $188M LAWSUIT FOR HOSTING PIRATE WEBSITES



## ChrisM (Aug 5, 2014)

Lesson for everyone! Don't let your users pirate porn!

Ref: http://torrentfreak.com/ovh-slapped-with-188m-lawsuit-for-hosting-pirate-websites-140805/



> [SIZE=1.1em]OVH, a French hosting company with datacenters all around the world, has been sued for copyright infringement at a federal court in California. The complaint filed by adult magazine publisher Perfect 10 accuses the hosting provider of servicing several "pirate" websites as well as allowing infringing traffic to pass through its Internet backbone.[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> Perfect 10 are no strangers to lawsuits. From 2005 to the present day they have sued several huge companies for either allegedly using their images without permission or somehow being connected to infringements.
> ...


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 5, 2014)

Perfect 10's (losing) lawsuits are a running joke. 

an article from last summer on their lawsuit against Yandex when they made similar claims...and lost yet again: https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20130717/17435223843/perfect-10-loses-yet-another-ridiculous-copyright-lawsuit.shtml

Their claims in the Leaseweb lawsuit (settled out of court) were also similar to the new OVH lawsuit:

https://torrentfreak.com/leaseweb-settles-piracy-hosting-lawsuit-perfect-10-140611/


----------



## drmike (Aug 5, 2014)

Piracy is a real issue.

DMCA application outside the USA... well, good luck perhaps.

So that leaves a lawsuit in civil courts.  Problem is jurisdiction and long arm control over OVH.

Assuming Perfect 10 is suing in California, they are just spinning wheels as even if they "win" nothing I see that has force of law to collect a judgment.  I can go to a Court in Nigeria and get a settlement against anyone uncontested.   Won't be worth 5 cents unless company is within Nigeria.

Perfect 10, a gateway for many aspiring female mental health sufferers.  Porn while entertaining (bad acting, lousy music, etc.) isn't exactly some stand up positive economy.  Someone needs to do a proper study of income to such versus human toll outcomes from the industry.


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 5, 2014)

drmike said:


> Piracy is a real issue.


Piracy and other intellectual property rights violations are a serious issue but I think the copyright trolls  and patent trolls who try to make a fast buck by filing bullshit lawsuits like this one that have no basis in current law are just as big a problem.

File a BS lawsuit > goal > get the other party to agree to a settlement amount that is typically for less than the amount it would cost the other party in legal fees to fight it in court = win, win for the lawsuit filer (who would have lost if the other party didn't agree to a settlement).  Rinse, repeat, file lawsuit against another company.  Lucrative business for copyright and patent trolls.


----------



## Schultz (Aug 5, 2014)

This might lead to OVH increasing prices 

I've always preferred online.net over OVH anyway.


----------



## Coastercraze (Aug 6, 2014)

Just pull a Spamhaus and be done with it.


----------



## William (Aug 6, 2014)

They only settled with Leaseweb because LW actually *has* a US location, with OVHs CA/FR this lawsuit is mainly irrelevant.


----------

